# My wifi works but my ethernet cable shows "limited access" and doesn't work



## l0max

your dhcp server isn't working correct, or you computer isn't receiving a dhcp lease.
what's your router?

check your ethernet settings to see what is going on.


----------



## dizfunction

My router is a cisco E1200. My wifi works fine, 5 bars and perfect connection so I'm not too bothered by not being able to use ethernet right now, but my sister's desktop works just fine using ethernet. I even changed cables and ports on the router to make sure it wasn't a bad connection but none of that worked and my sister's desktop worked fine with all that, so I really do think this is a problem with my laptop.

Also, what do you mean by "check your ethernet settings"?


----------



## deathdeal3r

Press the reset button for 30 seconds?


----------



## IEATFISH

Did you check to make sure your settings are set to DHCP on the ethernet adapter?

Start > Control Panel > View network status and tasks > Change adapter settings.
Right click Local Area Connection (or whatever your ethernet adapter is) > Properties
Select Internet Protocol Version 4 and edit the properties.
Make sure Obtain IP and DNS automatically are both selected.


----------



## monoLab

Have you tried giving the ethernet adapter a static IP just to troubleshoot?

Or make sure it is set to DHCP as ^^ said? It's in the same place.
Quote:


> Did you check to make sure your settings are set to DHCP on the ethernet adapter?
> 
> Start > Control Panel > View network status and tasks > Change adapter settings.
> Right click Local Area Connection (or whatever your ethernet adapter is) > Properties
> Select Internet Protocol Version 4 and edit the properties.
> Make sure Obtain IP and DNS automatically are both selected.


----------



## dizfunction

I have tried both static IP and made sure that the settings are on "automatically acquire" for the ethernet adapter.

No luck.


----------



## dizfunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathdeal3r*
> 
> Press the reset button for 30 seconds?


I tried this too, no luck D:


----------



## IEATFISH

It seems like you are getting an external IP. Have you confirmed that your router is distributing DHCP addresses to the LAN ports? Also, be sure your plugged your modem's Ethernet into the WAN port on the router and your PC into one of the remaining ports.

It should go cable/phone into modem -> Ethernet from modem into WAN port on router -> device plugged into LAN/connected to wifi. Once you have that set up, I would recommend unplugging the power to the modem and router and waiting 30 seconds before plugging them back in.


----------



## dizfunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*
> 
> It seems like you are getting an external IP. Have you confirmed that your router is distributing DHCP addresses to the LAN ports? Also, be sure your plugged your Modem's ethernet into the WAN port on the router and your PC into one of the remaining ports.


Yup! When I use wifi on my laptop everything is fine, and my sister's desktop also works just fine (she only has LAN and her computer worked on all 4 ports with both wires, mine and hers, so I know it's not the wires or the ports).

It's just my ethernet that's causing problems.


----------



## Crazy9000

Bad Ethernet cable?


----------



## IEATFISH

Have you tried manually assigning your PC an IP in the DHCP range and seeing if you can access the web?


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Bad Ethernet cable?


He mentioned that his sister's computer can connect fine with the same cables.


----------



## dizfunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*
> 
> Have you tried manually assigning your PC an IP in the DHCP range and seeing if you can access the web?


Yup! I tried this but it didn't work


----------



## Redwoodz

Have you tried re-installing the ethernet adaptor driver? Had a similar situation awhile back,ended up having to disable IPv6,only way I could get it to work.


----------



## dizfunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redwoodz*
> 
> Have you tried re-installing the ethernet adaptor driver? Had a similar situation awhile back,ended up having to disable IPv6,only way I could get it to work.


Yup i uninstalled and reinstalled it.

How would I disable ipv6?

EDIT: figured out how, didn't solve the problem


----------



## IEATFISH

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929852


----------



## IEATFISH

I should ask, has this laptop ever worked or is this the first time you've tried? BIOS updates are also another thing to look into.


----------



## dizfunction

Yeah, this laptop is actually 2 days old XD.

It's a clevo w230st, so it's completely new









It worked fine yesterday. I have windows 8 so I'm going to try a PC refresh and hopefully that'll fix it up! I'll let you guys know how it goes. Worst case scenario I'm gonna fresh-install everything again.


----------



## dizfunction

Yeah, nothing. I don't know what the heck happened. I did a windows refresh (not a full re-install) but it didn't work, so I have no idea what's going on...


----------



## l0max

are there any other devices in your household that have this problem?
your output in your first post shows you getting a wifi address but not for ethernet, try disabling the wifi and deleting your dhcp lease in your router.


----------



## dizfunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l0max*
> 
> are there any other devices in your household that have this problem?
> your output in your first post shows you getting a wifi address but not for ethernet, try disabling the wifi and deleting your dhcp lease in your router.


Nope









All the other computers (3 other desktops and a laptop) work just fine. It's just my computer's ethernet (wifi works fine).


----------



## dizfunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l0max*
> 
> are there any other devices in your household that have this problem?
> your output in your first post shows you getting a wifi address but not for ethernet, *try disabling the wifi and deleting your dhcp lease in your router.*


Nope









All the other computers (3 other desktops and a laptop) work just fine. It's just my computer's ethernet (wifi works fine).

Also, how do you do the bolded?


----------



## noobdown

Any lights on the Ethernet port when you plug the cable in? If no, then your Ethernet port is probably dying or dead.


----------



## dizfunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobdown*
> 
> Any lights on the Ethernet port when you plug the cable in? If no, then your Ethernet port is probably dying or dead.


Yeah, there's no light when I plugged it in. That is really weird...it was working fine 2 days ago.


----------



## Speedster159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizfunction*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *noobdown*
> 
> Any lights on the Ethernet port when you plug the cable in? If no, then your Ethernet port is probably dying or dead.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, there's no light when I plugged it in. That is really weird...it was working fine 2 days ago.
Click to expand...

Perhaps reterminate the wire?


----------



## dizfunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> Perhaps reterminate the wire?


How would I do that?


----------



## Zackotsu

re-crimped the cable..that would solve your problem..of buy a new utp cable..


----------



## dizfunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackotsu*
> 
> re-crimped the cable..that would solve your problem..of buy a new utp cable..


i have absolutely no idea what that means.

could you simplify that for me?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizfunction*
> 
> i have absolutely no idea what that means.
> 
> could you simplify that for me?


They mean cut the end off and put a new one on







. You "crimp" the cable with a tool, it smushes the plastic end so it won't fall off. Most people don't have the tools or RJ45 ends lying around, so trying a different cable that you know is good should give the same result.


----------



## dizfunction

i already tried different cables but it didn't work


----------



## Crazy9000

Well the only thing I can think of would be to try a live linux CD, that would tell you if the problem is physical or software (if it works on linux, there must be something up with windows). I guess it is possible the ethernet port is no good.


----------



## dizfunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Well the only thing I can think of would be to try a live linux CD, that would tell you if the problem is physical or software (if it works on linux, there must be something up with windows). I guess it is possible the ethernet port is no good.


aw man...i just got this thing two days ago >.<

This laptop doesn't have a CD/DVD drive though. What do I do?


----------



## Crazy9000

You can use USB sticks instead these days.


----------



## dizfunction

what i mainly don't get is that if the port is dead, how come it recognizes when the cable is and isn't plugged in and why it would give me a APIPA address.

Could it be because of bad drivers? I'm using the ones on the clevo website, but still...


----------



## deathdeal3r

Before you do that check your router settings









Some routers can block connections


----------



## dizfunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathdeal3r*
> 
> Before you do that check your router settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some routers can block connections


What should I specifically look for? I have a Cisco E1200 if that helps.


----------



## Redwoodz

Check on another router?


----------



## dizfunction

I don't have any other routers available at the moment, but I'll go over to a friend's house and see if I can work it out.


----------



## DrGroove

Have you tried updating the router's stock firmware or flashing something else, like DD-WRT or tomato?

edit: I haven't read the whole thread, but did you try plugging directly into the modem to make sure it's the router's fault?


----------



## dizfunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrGroove*
> 
> Have you tried updating the router's stock firmware or flashing something else, like DD-WRT or tomato?
> 
> edit: I haven't read the whole thread, but *did you try plugging directly into the modem to make sure it's the router's fault*?


nope i did not do that; will try tomorrow morning

the router's firmware is up to date


----------



## dizfunction

This is definitely the computer's fault. I'm babysitting and once the kids were asleep I wanted to do some work, but since they don't have wifi my employers gave me permission to use their ethernet. The computer could not recognize the network (same problem, limited availability, APIPA address) so it's definitely something with my computer.


----------



## l0max

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizfunction*
> 
> This is definitely the computer's fault. I'm babysitting and once the kids were asleep I wanted to do some work, but since they don't have wifi my employers gave me permission to use their ethernet. The computer could not recognize the network (same problem, limited availability, APIPA address) so it's definitely something with my computer.


go to your network connections, disable your wifi.
if you have no idea how to delete your dhcp lease just do a quick reset on your router.

make sure your ethernet settings are setup for dhcp and connect a cable to your router.

/release /renew and you should be fine. if it still doesn't work try another cable.


----------



## dizfunction

I just reset windows 8 since I got this laptop a week ago and will only need 2-3 hours to download everything I had on it, so now everything works fine


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizfunction*
> 
> I just reset windows 8 since I got this laptop a week ago and will only need 2-3 hours to download everything I had on it, so now everything works fine


Good deal,otherwise I was gonna rec. this > http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833320164


----------



## dizfunction

It just has me abosolutely mind-boggled. I downloaded the SAME drivers, the SAME apps, and the SAME programs and OC'd my GPU and CPU the exactly same way as I had before the LAN started going weird.

I even installed all the same windows updates and everything is fine.

So weird...but maybe someone can narrow it down to a specific reason as to why it had happened?


----------



## l0max

your settings were likely incorrect for obtaining a dhcp lease from your router.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

I had this same problem and it turned out that my Ethernet switch simply needed reset. If you have a switch and the computers connected to the switch are the ones showing limited access, unplug the switch for a few seconds then plug back in. This resolved my issue after trying all of the above.


----------

